# Lope de Vega school in Benidorm



## eloiseb (May 25, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience of this school? I am considering it for my twins for secondary school. I have been to its website, but it doesn't give info on fees at all, although I am guessing it could be very expensive. Does anyone have kids there who can tell me about the school, and approx level of fees, thanks.

Eloise


----------



## perdiu83 (Apr 24, 2010)

eloiseb said:


> Does anyone have any experience of this school? I am considering it for my twins for secondary school. I have been to its website, but it doesn't give info on fees at all, although I am guessing it could be very expensive. Does anyone have kids there who can tell me about the school, and approx level of fees, thanks.
> 
> Eloise


Hi Eliose

Friends of mine sent there kid to this school but returned to the local spanish school after one year. 35 kids is not unheard of in this school but it has excellent sporting facilities.


Mac


----------



## eloiseb (May 25, 2010)

Mac
Thanks for that. When you say 35 kids, do you mean per class? That would not be good at all. Don't suppose you have any idea on what the annual fees (non-boarding) were, do you? Am planning to go visit them, but don't want to waste their time if the fees are really huge.

Eloise


----------

